# Eurychone rothschildiana



## bigleaf (Jun 19, 2016)

Eurychone rothschildiana - green flowers. supposed to be fragrant but haven't detected it yet at the right time.


----------



## suzyquec (Jun 19, 2016)

Beautiful flowers. I am not familiar with this species, do you have the roots wrapped in sphagnum? Do you mount them or how do you display?
Susan


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 19, 2016)

Beautiful!!! 
Maybe belongs to non-slipper photo section?

Anyway, I was told that this species is a shrot-lived plant.
How short is short, I wonder?
and can anyone confirm if that is even true?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2016)

That is a nice one.
I have one that is a few years old, and it is doing fine so far.


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 20, 2016)

I have this plant since last November. Purchased from Tom-DE. don't know how long he had it before. It is mounted. I just add fresh moss to it because summer is here.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2016)

I have killed at least one of these. Maybe I should try it mounted. The flowers are very fragrant. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 20, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Beautiful!!!
> Maybe belongs to non-slipper photo section?
> 
> Anyway, I was told that this species is a shrot-lived plant.
> ...



I have had mine for at least 15 years.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2016)

TrueNorth said:


> I have had mine for at least 15 years.



How many leaves does that have?


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 21, 2016)

It still only has 3 or 4 leaves and 3 to 5 flowers. The leaves have gotten slightly bigger over the years. It likes to be mounted with the crown pointing down, like in Bigleaf's photo, so the water can drain after you spray it. I have mine on tree fern.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for the tips, now if only I can beat that person on eBay.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 21, 2016)

TrueNorth said:


> I have had mine for at least 15 years.



Thanks, good to know. 
Dang it, I had two and sold them both.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 21, 2016)

This looks like growing horizontal with center pointing up actually. 

Eric- I had both of mine in pot with good results.


----------



## abax (Jun 21, 2016)

Lovely and very interesting flowers...with fragrance. What
could be better than that????


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 21, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I have killed at least one of these. Maybe I should try it mounted. The flowers are very fragrant. Thanks for sharing.



I had the same unfortunate experience. Mine was in a pot but not in NZ sphag. The flowers are both unusual and beautiful. Might have to try again with all the good growing advice.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 22, 2016)

Mine was in a mix of moss and chunky (power grade) orchiata


----------

